

Linux Socket Programming By Example - broadcast example - kruhft
http://alas.matf.bg.ac.rs/manuals/lspe/snode=116.html

======
kruhft
I think it's ironic that I was meaning to post this to my own Hacker News test
site (<http://kruhft.dyndns.org>) and I posted it here by accident and it
makes it to the front page!

~~~
iqster
Freudian slip? Wait ... you're making your own version of Hacker News???

~~~
kruhft
More of a 'oops, wrong window'. I just thought I would try setting up news.arc
on a virtual machine to use as a journal/blog and see where it goes. I am
noticing that Hacker News topics are about 5-10% my interests so I thought I
would make my own site and post what I find interesting.

Plus I find arc interesting and like the interface quite a bit, and could see,
with some extensions, maybe building some sort of distributed/connected series
of news.arc based sites (think a modern, distributed usenet). That's just a
bit of an idea that I had, but something I might start working towards as I
learn me some arc.

------
halayli
The title should be 'BSD socket programming'

